# Celine classic - Medium or Teen for petite? Pics in post



## Angelalaaa

Hi everyone and thank you in advance! I am in love with the Celine Classic box - especially the medium size as it just looks so elegant and classic. 
However on my petite frame (160cm, 5"2), medium looks a bit bulky especially in summer clothes. The teen suits my frame better but I just not as in love with the proportion (I feel like it looks more like a toy bag/not as special as the medium)
Any thoughts would be appreciated!! Has anyone petite managed to make the classic work for them? Is it just more suitable as an autumn/winter bag?


----------



## bmk33

I love the medium on you and I don’t think it looks bulky at all. Looks very stylish in you!


----------



## Nadiazhang

I think medium Looks great on you!


----------



## IntheOcean

I'd say both those sizes look good on you. They just look different. Go with whichever one you prefer, however. If you don't like the Medium you, then there's just no point.

Also, perhaps if the Medium was in a different color - black or light grey, for instance, - you'd feel different about it?

And I would absolutely wear it in summer. I think this shade of brown would look great against white.


----------



## eunaddict

Medium!

I also think the proportions on the Teen looks off, besides if you're not in love with the bag at that size, definitely don't buy it at that size.
_*Buy what your heart loves.   *_


----------



## Angelalaaa

bmk33 said:


> I love the medium on you and I don’t think it looks bulky at all. Looks very stylish in you!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Angelalaaa

Nadiazhang said:


> I think medium Looks great on you!


Thank you


----------



## Angelalaaa

IntheOcean said:


> I'd say both those sizes look good on you. They just look different. Go with whichever one you prefer, however. If you don't like the Medium you, then there's just no point.
> 
> Also, perhaps if the Medium was in a different color - black or light grey, for instance, - you'd feel different about it?
> 
> And I would absolutely wear it in summer. I think this shade of brown would look great against white.


I feel that black may be too formal, not sure about light grey - it'll probably be better for warmer seasons but I also want the bag to be in a colour that can go with many outfits (hence the camel)
I didn't mind the medium on me in the outfit in the pic (all my friends & family said teen fits my frame better though). I tried the medium again with a tshirt, skinny jeans and sneakers and it just looked quite bulky and almost like a book bag, so maybe I need to be mindful matching outfits.


----------



## Angelalaaa

eunaddict said:


> Medium!
> 
> I also think the proportions on the Teen looks off, besides if you're not in love with the bag at that size, definitely don't buy it at that size.
> _*Buy what your heart loves.  *_


My heart lovesss the medium! I thought about it some more, and even if I can't make the medium work I probably wouldn't buy the teen. It just doesn't appeal to me as much as the medium does.
I am just a bit hesitant as I'd hate to spend the $$ buying a medium and not be able to make it work for me :/


----------



## fashmash

I prefer the Medium to Teen too. You may want to try on other colors. I love the color Camel but somehow the Medium in Camel just didn’t quite  work on me... I ended up with Amazone. Play around with the colors i say to find the Medium that works for you


----------



## xSienna

I honestly think the medium looks best on you! And I too think that the teen looks somewhat toyish  The medium is more stylish in my opinion. For the record though I have two medium ones myself and I'm just a few centimeters taller.


----------



## larhot

I am as tall as you and have the medium as well as the small. I definitely don't think the medium is too big on you. I do think you could try some other colors like the previous comment suggested, only if you are not determined to buy camel. I believe you can find a perfect color in medium for you. 

As to the teen size, I have to admit that I do not like it at all. The proportions look off to me, it is a totally different bag than the actual classic in medium. Personally I think, with these almost square-ish proportions, at least the flap should have been designed to cover approx 2/3 of the bag.


----------



## Tracetrace

Teen feels more fun whereas Medium is more as formal work bag... Either won't go wrong xoxo


----------



## jhoiland

I am 182, and I found the medium too big... I'd probably size down and go with the teen


----------



## luxury_enthusiast

Hi, did you end up getting either of the sizes? I'm also in the same boat as you - though I'm an inch shorter. The medium is a tad bigger than my liking but I love how much more it fits - seems more practical...


----------

